# Google- Core Cleanse Launches Website to Promote New Product - NewDesignWorld (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Core Cleanse Launches Website to Promote New ProductNewDesignWorld (press release), UKOver time this excess baggage can lead to constipation, diverticulitis, *irritable bowel syndrome*, even polyps. Some researchers have tentatively linked colon cancer to the lack of a clean, healthy colon. â€œJust think of it this way,â€ Barton continued. *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

